

Show HN: Causemap – Crowdsourced Causality - supjeff
http://www.causemap.org

======
fiatjaf
I liked the title, but I don't understand this.

~~~
supjeff
It's a collection of real-life situations, like that whole #bendgate fiasco on
the internet, Occupy Wall St. or the american-led military campaign against
ISIS, linked to the situations that people think caused them.

For example: there are rumors that North Korean leader Kim Jong Un has been
toppled ([http://www.latimes.com/world/asia/la-fg-north-korea-kim-
rumo...](http://www.latimes.com/world/asia/la-fg-north-korea-kim-
rumors-20141006-story.html)), and the cause for these rumors is that he hasn't
been seen in public in more than a month. A user could go to Causemap to
understand what caused the rumors
([http://www.causemap.org/situation/160d455f667aa6134efe251746...](http://www.causemap.org/situation/160d455f667aa6134efe2517468389d3)),
add what they know by editing the situation (a la wikipedia) or expand the
list of causes and/or effects.

------
patate
Such a great tool for social experiments. Love it

~~~
supjeff
Social experiments? Such as?

